# Hognose breeding updates



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

First clutch of the season laid on thursday, 17 healthy eggs and 3 slugs, from Ex Red Albino X Ex Red Albino.
3 girls currently in their pre lay shed, and 2 ready to drop any day now.


----------

